# Wyndham fees



## loosefeet (Jul 13, 2014)

I have tried to change my cc info for auto pay-but somehow keeps "not saving" my cc info when I put in on-line.  So, now owe MFs w/a penalty.  Called to make a payment-which they will do by phone BUT charge $8.95 for my convenience (my account is blocked until all gets cleared up).  Thanks for the new fees Wyndham!


----------



## ronparise (Jul 13, 2014)

loosefeet said:


> I have tried to change my cc info for auto pay-but somehow keeps "not saving" my cc info when I put in on-line.  So, now owe MFs w/a penalty.  Called to make a payment-which they will do by phone BUT charge $8.95 for my convenience (my account is blocked until all gets cleared up).  Thanks for the new fees Wyndham!



The fee is excessive but it's not new. If you whine a little and tell them you tried to do it online they will just charge you the online fee...still excessive but less so, $3.95


----------



## loosefeet (Jul 13, 2014)

Really?  I have never had to pay fees to give them a payment by phone-haven't done this for awhile though-when did this change?


----------



## uscav8r (Jul 13, 2014)

loosefeet said:


> Really?  I have never had to pay fees to give them a payment by phone-haven't done this for awhile though-when did this change?


I would tell them the account is/was on auto-pay and that you've had problems changing the card so you don't run into this problem again. I had this issue on a transfer of contracts last year on the Wyndham side (vice Worldmark), but they were very accommodating (Wyndham manages WM so I would expect similar helpful service). If my experience is typical, then they should have no problem waiving any fees (including any late penalties) if you present your case in the proper light.


----------



## LLW (Jul 14, 2014)

loosefeet said:


> Really?  I have never had to pay fees to give them a payment by phone-haven't done this for awhile though-when did this change?



About 3 or 4 years ago.


----------



## Born2Travel (Jul 14, 2014)

We had a similar problem when our credit card company changed our card number and the auto pay of course wouldn't work.  All of our other accounts either notified us or figured it out on their own somehow, but we weren't notified by Wyndham until the payment was late and they were charging us a late fee.  I called and asked to make the payment by phone and thought they were updating the account at the same time - nope!... next time we get the same thing and they charged another $5 while graciously "waving" that extra $8.95 fee.   I made the change myself online and am hoping it is finally fixed.   Just amazes me how they nickel and dime.... not one of the other auto pay accounts charged us anything and they notified us that the card didn't work so we could fix it, but not Wyndham  :annoyed:


----------

